# Wii Help!



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok, so I'm thinking I'll get dh a Wii for Christmas but am at a complete loss as I know nothing about them (that's when I realised I'm getting old ). Anyway, for those who have one or who know about them, firstly what is considered a good price? I've seen a couple of packages for around £170/180 which include a game, controller and something else of which I can't remember, but then there are soooooo many accesories available. How many of them are a necessity? If I bought a package are we then going to need to spend loads more on various bits and pieces to go with it??

Any help/hints/advice greatly received!

Chux xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I got one for my birthday earlier in the year so can't say much on price. You need a controller and a nunchuck which I think are included as standard, though you'll need to buy more of each to have more players. The nunchuck is only needed for some games, like boxing, as you use two hands. 

The fit board is usually a separate item too, approx £80 when I was looking though the price goes up before Xmas   

Anything else is completely optional. I have a few of the fitness accessories but that's out of personal choice. 

It's a fab console though and you can get a lot out of it. A friend of mine, 55 and with Parkinsons, has just bought one and can't get enough time playing on it


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I am wii widow.... so be prepared for that  

Teh standard price is around £180 for the box & controller - not sure about the nunchuck in the box, you also get the orignal sport came I think, with the bowling/tennis etc.. 

Then depending on what your OH will like you can get other things - my DH loves guitar hero and mario cart, with these games you need the wheel & guitar though they are usually packaged together or on offer.  I would def get a 2nd controller/nunchuck or its a pain to play with multiple people.

Its a brilliant party thing and we have had buckets of use out of it!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks both, but I'm still confused on the whole nunchuck thing?? Is it just another name for the controller?? I've just had an email saying Game has a Black Wii Console with Wii Sports Resort + New Super Mario Bros and Super Smash Bros for £179.99, this weekend only, but it won't let me look at what that includes.

I am sooooooooo confused, not to mention feeling old!

Chux xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

When you buy one you get a remote and a nunchuck included, they are 2 separate things, nunchuck attaches to the remote for a few games and you hold one in each hand.  
If you buy a 2nd set you have to buy one of each, and I think they are normally sold separate from each other not together, or were earlier in yr when I got mine


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok, I know I am being a complete numpty here, but what's the difference between a nunchuck and a controller?? And would I need two of each to play two player games? What does a nunchuck do that a controller can't, assuming of course they are two different things, and if they are, do I need both??

I'm thinking maybe I need to take the plunge and visit a store!

Chux xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi hun,

For example in the boxing game for Wii Sports, the nunchuk becomes your other fist, when you move it your character's fist moves as well. This helps the boxing to be more realistic since you're using both fists, just like real boxing. In other games that use the nunchuk, it may provide other functions just follow the instructions. Before you buy a game, check the package if it says it uses the nunchuk or other accessories.

I've also seen a 3rd party wireless nunchuk which makes more sense, since the confounded wire keeps getting in the way when the boxing gets frenzied!

I would visit a store hun, but I hope that this helps   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii_Remote

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Chux  the nunchuk has a joy stick on it that is used for direction on some games and some other buttons. In other game such as boxing you punch out with the nunchuk and the wii remote, one in each hand. We bought a Wii which came with one game, one remote and one nunchuck then we bought another sports game that came with a controller and nunchuck as this worked out cheaper. We had so much fun whe friends came round that we then went and bought two more controllers and nunchuks so we didn't have to wait quite so long for turns. We had to buy each of these two controllers and nunchuks seperately. We also bought a charging docking station which has 2 rechargeable battery packs so we can charge them up during the day and not worry about batteries running out mid game, this isn't a necessity but this has saved us a fortune on batteries. We got a Wii accessory pack which had the tennis raquet, golf club baseball bat and something else in it.......... used these once so not a necessity. We also got the Wii fit balance board too which is lots of fun but also not a necessity for getting started. 

And yes if you wanted to play two player games that require using the nunchuk and controller then you would need two of each. Not all games require the nunchuk but most two player games would require you needing two controllers/remotes (one for each player).
Hope this helps and happy Christmas shopping.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Tina xx said:


> I've also seen a 3rd party wireless nunchuk which makes more sense, since the confounded wire keeps getting in the way when the boxing gets frenzied!


Tina that is what i need especially when battering the sh!t out of dh on the boxing    does get a bit frenzied to say the least and have got tangled a couple of times


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I know hun, I need to pick up 2 as well   I nearly always beat DH at the boxing, but he kicks my  at tennis


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Tina dh kicks my   at tennis too   but i too rock at boxing. 
Four of us were playing tennis and my lil sis nearly got knocked out as she didn't relaise she had gotten so close to our friend whilst playing tennis and got swiped by one of his swings............... i almost wet myself laughing.

Chux be prepared for dh to get Wii arm too, i had it for days after we first got our Wii (just aches loads as not used to being used in such a way)


----------

